# Where to upload form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer??



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi

I was reviewing my 190 application and found that the question

Previous travel to Australia
Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
No

is incorrect. I do not know how this could've happened as I'm certain I checked my application 10 times before lodging.

Anyway I now have filled the Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s) but do not find anything under evidence type/ document type in the attach documents section of my visa application at immiaccount.

Can anyone please let me know what's the best way to send this form?

TIA


----------



## zoyakhan (Sep 25, 2013)

hi,

I did exactly the same thing and I cant believe that how could I answer it in negative. 
Any how nice to see that you got the grant  
Did they ask any further questions? 

thankx


----------

